# Bike Log 2011



## mlctvt (Feb 17, 2011)

I figured I'd start a new log for this year. 

Since it was so warm I took the first road ride of the season at lunch today!
My normal 24 mile route. 
I took the cross/tour bike, good thing I had the fenders on it, lot's of sand and water on the roads. Only 16 cars passed me on the entire ride so I could ride around most of the huge puddles. 

Very slow 15.2 MPH average due to me being out of shape and the heavy 24+ lb bike with the fenders and racks installed. I felt like a slug, but it was really nice to get some fresh air. 
I swear some cows I rode by gave me a strange look.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 14.72*
04/16 - White Memorial - 2.66
04/17 - Trumbull - 12.06

Better step it up!  Last April I had 29 miles...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 21, 2011)

bike in the corner, havent had a feeling to start riding....been running alot, but have no desire to ride right now....odd..


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*
04/16 - White Memorial - 2.66
04/17 - Trumbull - 12.06
04/22 - Case - 7.66


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2011)

*2011 Mountain Bike*

*March*

03-15-2011 - Trumbull - 13.2 Miles - 697 Feet  
03-30-2011 - Trumbull - 6.5 Miles - 872 Feet 

19.7 Miles in March 


*April*

04-07-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.25 Miles - 1198 Feet
04-17-2011 - Trumbull - 12.20 Miles - 1840 Feet
04-21-2011 - Huntington - 7.25 Miles - 1077 Feet 
04-22-2011 - Burlington/Nassagehan - 7.50 Miles - 1124 Feet 
04-26-2011 - Trumbull - 7.40 Miles - 1113 Feet 
04-27-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.0 Miles - 1011 Feet
04-29-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.05  miles - 1104 Feet
04-30-2011 - Trumbull - 10.27 Miles - 1586 Feet

66.92 Miles in April 


*May*

05-01-2011 - Trumbull - 7.02 Miles - 1374 Feet
05-03-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.17 Miles - 1307 Feet 
05-05-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.99 Miles - 1258 Feet
05-06-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.89 Miles - 1292 Feet 
05-07-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.60 Miles - 1637 Feet 
05-08-2011 - Trumbull - 9.30 Miles - 1239 Feet 
05-10-2011 - Trumbull - 8.45 Miles - 1604 Feet 
05-11-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.20 Miles - 1642 Feet 
05-12-2011 - Huntington  - 9.82 Miles - 1651 Feet 
05-13-2011 - Naugatuck State Forest - 7.02 Miles - 1195 Feet 
05-14-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.20 Miles - 1804 Feet 
05-21-2011 - Case Mountain - 11.40 Miles - 1678 Feet 
05-22-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.32 Miles - 1594 Feet 
05-25-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 13.50 Miles - 1802 Feet 
05-26-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 9.45 Miles - 1107 Feet +
05-27-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.64 Miles - 1254 Feet 
05-28-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.34 Miles - 1426 Feet 
05-29-2011 - Tyler Mill - 8.72 Miles - 1728 Feet 
05-30-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.42 Miles - 1460 Feet
05-31-2011 - Trumbull - 8.45 Miles - 1255 Feet 

185.9 Miles in May 

*June*

06-02-2011 - Tyler Mill - 9.24 - 1415 Feet
06-03-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.10 Miles - 1446 Feet 
06-04-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 14.30 Miles - 1952 Feet 
06-06-2011 - Brooksvale Park - 10.47 Miles - 1033 Feet
06-07-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir 11.25 Miles - 1362 Feet 
06-08-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.40 Miles - 1366 Feet
06-10-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.05 Miles - 1244 Feet
06-11-2011 - Trumbull - 5.20 Miles - 856 Feet
06-12-2011 - Blue Mountain - 15.91 Miles - 2641 Feet
06-13-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.75 Miles - 1191 Feet  
06-15-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 11.74 Miles - 1312 Feet  
06-16-2011 - Twin Brooks Park - 9.49 Feet - 987 Feet 
06-18-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.42 Miles - 1403 Feet 
06-19-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.72 Miles - 1402 Feet 
06-20-2011 - Tyler Mill - 9.45 miles - 1238 Feet 
06-21-2011 - Trumbull - 10.6 Miles - 1418 Feet 
06-28-2011 - Trumbull - 9.45 Miles - 1178 Feet
06-29-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.75 Miles - 1799 Feet 
06-30-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.25 Miles - 1263 Feet

198.54 Miles in June

*July 2011*

07-02-2011 - Trumbull - 10.29 Miles - 1239 Feet 
07-04-2011 - Waldo S.P. - 6.15 Miles - 763 Feet 
07-05-2011 - Trumbull - 8.15 miles - 1161 Feet 
07-06-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.82 Miles - 1200 Feet
07-07-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.60 Miles - 1333 Feet
07-09-2011 - Holyoke Range - 12.27 Miles - 2332 Feet
07-10-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.27 Miles - 1749 Feet 
07-11-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.62 Miles - 1304 Feet 
07-12-2011 - Trumbull - 6.9 Miles - 1014 Feet
07-13-2011 - Huckleberry Hill - 10.22 Miles - 1536 Feet 
07-16-2011 - Stowe Town Trails - 23.52 Miles - 3209 Feet
07-17-2011 - Hinesburg - 7.4 Miles - 1556 Feet
07-19-2011 - Trumbull - 10.89 Miles - 1432 Feet 
07-20-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.00 Miles - 904 Feet 
07-23-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.21 miles - 1791 Feet 
07-24-2011 - Tour de Grace/Stratton, VT - 22.45 Miles - 896 Feet 
07-27-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.12 Miles - 1555 Feet 
07-28-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.75 Miles - 1020 Feet 
07-30-2011 - Mianus River Park - 7.75 Miles
07-31-2011 - Grayville Park - 9.59 Miles

216.97 Miles in July 

*August 2011*

08-02-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.45 Miles - 1041 Feet 
08-05-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 20.14 Miles - 1814 Feet
08-06-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 12.42 Miles - 1728 Feet 
08-07-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 11.21 Miles - 1511 Feet 
08-10-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.78 miles - 2715 Feet 
08-13-2011 - 24 Hours of Great Glen - 30.2 Miles  - 3396
08-16-2011 - Trumbull - 7.75 Miles - 1087 Feet 
08-17-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.05 Miles - 1134 Feet 
08-18-2011 - Tyler Mill - 7.75 Miles - 1019 Feet 
08-20-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.25 Miles - 1815 Feet 
08-21-2011 - Trout Brook - 7.95 Miles - 1333 Feet 
08-23-2011 - Trumbull - 9.1 Miles - 1194 Feet 
08-24-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 17.6 Miles - 1820 Feet 
08-26-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 9.8 Miles - 1203 Feet 
08-27-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.3 Miles - 863 Feet 
08-30-2011 - Trumbull - 5.2 Miles - 852 Feet 
08-31-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.8 Miles - 956 Feet 

194.75 Miles in August



*September 2011*


09-01-2011 - Upper Paugusett - 4.2 Miles - 598 Feet 
09-02-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.5 Miles - 1230 Feet 
09-03-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.6 miles - +
09-04-2011 - Trumbull - 8.4 Miles
09-05-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.5 Miles
09-10-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.9 Miles
09-11-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.2 Miles - 1457 Feet 
09-12-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 6.0 miles - 858 Feet 
09-13-2011 - Trumbull - 9.1 Miles
09-14-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.5 Miles
09-17-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 21.8 Miles - 3575 Feet
09-18-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.0 Miles - 1080 Feet 
09-18-2011 - Millers Pond - 9.70 Miles - 2145 Feet 
09-23-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 9.5 miles - 1367 Feet 
09-24-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 17.9 Miles - 2406 Feet 
09-25-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 13.0 Miles - 2162 Feet 
09-27-2011 - Trumbull - 8.6 Miles - 


175.4 Miles in September


*October 2011*

10-02-2011- Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.8 Miles - 1771 Feet 
10-07-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 19.3 Miles - 2638 Feet 
10-08-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 13.4 Miles - 1895 Feet 
10-09-2011 - Kingdom Trails - 14.4 Miles - 1823 Feet 
10-11-2011 - Trumbull - 7.8 Miles - 1110 Feet 
10-15-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 16.1 Miles - 2605 Feet 
10-21-2011 - West Hartford Reservoir 11.6 Miles - 1348 Feet 
10-22-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.8 Miles - 1627 Feet 
10-28-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon -  5.1 Miles - 589 Feet 
10-29-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 13.8 Miles - 2175 Feet 

123.1 Miles in October

*November 2011*

11-05-2011 - Trumbull - 8.6 Miles - 1460 Feet 
11-08-2011 - Trumbull - 7.0 Miles - 986 Feet 
11-12-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.1 Miles
11-13-2011 - Grayville - 9.9 Miles - 1471 Feet 
11-19-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.95 Miles - 1982 Feet 
11-20-2011 - Trumbull - 11.75 Miles - 1550 Feet 
11-27-2011 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.5 Miles - 1500 Feet 

65.8 Miles in November


*December 2011*

12-03-2011 - Hemlock Hills - 7.2 Miles - 1467 Feet 
12-04-2011 - Case Mountain - 10.91 Miles - 1585 Feet 



Total Mileage to Date: 1257.89 Miles - 163,218 Feet of Climbing


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 26, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> I figured I'd start a new log for this year.
> 
> Since it was so warm I took the first road ride of the season at lunch today!
> My normal 24 mile route.
> ...



Same 24 miles ride today at lunch on my much lighter Trek Madone, 17.7MPH average. 
Beautiful day today, get out and ride.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2011)

I am off and rolling with 10 miles on the road. So out of shape. Sucking wind just riding my road out and back. This is just a road I use to access the main routes... basically a warm up and cool down after a regular ride. Suck! I think I loose my of my biking legs over the winter than I loose of my skiing legs over the summer. Then again, my biking off season is longer than my skiing off season......


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 27, 2011)

finally got out yesterday for the 1st ride of the season, felt good....

16mi
17.8 avg


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 29, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I am off and rolling with 10 miles on the road. So out of shape. Sucking wind just riding my road out and back. This is just a road I use to access the main routes... basically a warm up and cool down after a regular ride. Suck! I think I loose my of my biking legs over the winter than I loose of my skiing legs over the summer. Then again, my biking off season is longer than my skiing off season......



Interesting.  I started road biking last summer, it helped my skiing tons this winter.  Haven't hopped on the bike yet (bike/ski seasons don't overlap) but sorta dreading something like this.  Sucking wind on a ski slope is nothing compared to a hot stuffy day on a bike.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 30, 2011)

First Century of the year today. Actually a metric century so it doesn't count. :smile:
62.4 miles 4856 vert feet 16.2 average mph.
Crappy April but we did get in more miles than last year

2010 Road miles_____________	2011 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________	February 24 miles
March 114 miles_____________	March 129 miles 
April 271 miles______________	April 360 miles
May 585 miles______________	total 513 miles so far
June 790 miles
July 621 miles
August 657 miles
September 691 miles 
October 335 miles 
November 238 miles 
2010 season total  4302 miles


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 6.67*
05/01 - Nass - 6.67

Total - *29.05*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 2, 2011)

Got out for the first time yesterday.  If there were a contest on this forum for most out of shape, I might win.  I was sucking wind hard for most of the ride. It felt great to be out..absolutely gorgeous day. More coming in the TR.

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 25.67*
05/01 - Nass - 6.67
05/03 - Nass - 10.1
05/06 - Nass - 8.9

Total - *48.05*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 7, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles 
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 8, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles 
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles

Total MTB miles = 19.34 miles


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 34.84*
05/01 - Nass - 6.67
05/03 - Nass - 10.1
05/06 - Nass - 8.9
05/11 - Nass - 9.17

Total - *57.22*


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2011)

Saturday 6am
30 mi
17.2 avg

felt great...


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 45.53*
05/01 - Nass - 6.67
05/03 - Nass - 10.1
05/06 - Nass - 8.9
05/11 - Nass - 9.17
05/12 - Nass - 8.69

Total - *65.91*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 14, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles

Total MTB miles = 24.41 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 14, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles

Total MTB miles = 32.22 miles


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 53.79*
05/01 - Nass - 6.67
05/03 - Nass - 10.1
05/06 - Nass - 8.9
05/11 - Nass - 9.17
05/12 - Nass - 8.69
05/22 - Nass - 8.26

Total - *76.17*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 22, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles

Total MTB miles = 37.42 miles


----------



## gorgonzola (May 23, 2011)

Hit 100 miles for the season saturday morning - all singletrack so far this year. rainy weather pissed on bike to work week

http://www.bikejournal.com/journal_public.asp?rname=mbike


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 26, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles

Total MTB miles = 45.52 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 30, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles
5/30 - Bradbury - 7.2 miles

Total MTB miles = 52.72 miles


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*
05/01 - Nass - 6.67
05/03 - Nass - 10.1
05/06 - Nass - 8.9
05/11 - Nass - 9.17
05/12 - Nass - 8.69
05/22 - Nass - 8.26
05/28 - Nass - 8.36

Total - *84.53*

Damn, May was a little one sided.  Need to get out to some other places!


----------



## mlctvt (May 30, 2011)

Revised , got one more 32 mile ride in last night

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles 
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles
June 790 miles
July 621 miles
August 657 miles
September 691 miles 
October 335 miles 
November 238 miles 
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 season total 1095 miles so far


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*
05/01 - Nass - 6.67
05/03 - Nass - 10.1
05/06 - Nass - 8.9
05/11 - Nass - 9.17
05/12 - Nass - 8.69
05/22 - Nass - 8.26
05/28 - Nass - 8.36

*June - 8.73*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73

Total - *93.26*


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 6, 2011)

First Century ride of the year Sunday. The MS ride in Windsor, CT. We used the Tandem
101 miles ,18.1 average MPH. 
Great ride and perfect weather.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 23.09*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36

Total - *107.62*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 7, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles
5/30 - Bradbury - 7.2 miles
6/6 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles

Total MTB miles = 61.68 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 9, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles
5/30 - Bradbury - 7.2 miles


6/6 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/8 - Bradbury - 7.53 miles

Total MTB miles = 69.21 miles


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 42.85*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36
06/07 - Rez - 10.82
06/08 - Nass - 8.94

Total - *127.38*


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> *April - 22.38*
> 
> ...



Nice job getting out, you're probably way past me now. I need to add up mine, I usually just go home and write it on a piece of paper and never add up the total. And I need to get out more, seems to always be something more important to do after work.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Nice job getting out, you're probably way past me now. I need to add up mine, I usually just go home and write it on a piece of paper and never add up the total. And I need to get out more, seems to always be something more important to do after work.



You gotta have priorities!  I want to get to 200 by the time we hit July.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You gotta have priorities!  I want to get to 200 by the time we hit July.



Should be pretty easy, you just need to average 3.46 miles a day!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Should be pretty easy, you just need to average 3.46 miles a day!



That would be fine if I rode every day.  I wish I could!  2 or 3 times a week is it for me...

I've only had one 5.2 mile ride since you posted that.  That's an average of 1.3 miles in the last 4 days, not off to a really good start.  Now I need an average of about 4.2 miles a day...

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 48.03*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36
06/07 - Rez - 10.82
06/08 - Nass - 8.94
06/11 - Trumbull - 5.18

Total - *132.56*


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That would be fine if I rode every day.  I wish I could!  2 or 3 times a week is it for me...
> 
> I've only had one 5.2 mile ride since you posted that.  That's an average of 1.3 miles in the last 4 days, not off to a really good start.  Now I need an average of about 4.2 miles a day...
> 
> ...


Let me know when your going to ride even though this week isn't looking too good. Try to pick somewhere smooth, I'm down to my hardtail and my body took a beating on it doing 12 miles on it at Case Friday!

I think I have done more road miles than mtb miles the past 2 weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

Bah, riding the HT on rough terrain will just make you stronger!  Gonna try for Sunday this weekend for sure.  Thinking Wednesday and/or Thursday during the week, provided the weather holds out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 59.6*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36
06/07 - Rez - 10.82
06/08 - Nass - 8.94
06/11 - Trumbull - 5.18
06/15 - WH Rez - 11.57

Total - *144.13*


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 18, 2011)

Just passed 400 miles on the MTB tonight! If the weather would cooperate I might be able to get back on pace with the miles I rolled last year. :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 84.16*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36
06/07 - Rez - 10.82
06/08 - Nass - 8.94
06/11 - Trumbull - 5.18
06/15 - WH Rez - 11.57
06/19 - Nass - 11.72
06/19 - White Memorial - 2.25
06/21 - Trumbull - 10.59

Total - *168.69*

All this freaking rain sucks.  It's not looking too good to meet my goal of 200 miles before the end of June...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> All this freaking rain sucks.  It's not looking too good to meet my goal of 200 miles before the end of June...



Doable, 4.47 per ride if you start riding today!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Doable, 4.47 per ride if you start riding today!



It's a little wet out today...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 24, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Just passed 400 miles on the MTB tonight! If the weather would cooperate I might be able to get back on pace with the miles I rolled last year. :smash:



Congrats!! :beer:  The rain is putting a major hamper in the riding up here.

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles
5/30 - Bradbury - 7.2 miles


6/6 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/8 - Bradbury - 7.53 miles
6/16 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/19 - Bradbury - 4.26 miles
6/20 - Bradbury - 9.13 miles
6/21 - FOMBA - 7.38 miles
6/22 - Orono/ Old Town Trails - 20.7 miles


Total MTB miles = 119.63 miles


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 93.02*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36
06/07 - Rez - 10.82
06/08 - Nass - 8.94
06/11 - Trumbull - 5.18
06/15 - WH Rez - 11.57
06/19 - Nass - 11.72
06/19 - White Memorial - 2.25
06/21 - Trumbull - 10.59
06/27 - White Memorial - 8.86

Total - *177.55*

Stupid effing rain!  Not gonna make that goal of 200 miles by the end of June, maybe I'll hit 100 miles in June alone at least...


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 28, 2011)

Due to the rain, I"m about a month behind on road biking miles to last year. Sprinkling again tonight. I just can't stand riding in even a sprinkle so this weather has been killing my cycling time.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 28, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles
5/30 - Bradbury - 7.2 miles


6/6 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/8 - Bradbury - 7.53 miles
6/16 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/19 - Bradbury - 4.26 miles
6/20 - Bradbury - 9.13 miles
6/21 - FOMBA - 7.38 miles
6/22 - Orono/ Old Town Trails - 20.7 miles
6/27 - Bradbury - 8.73 miles
6/28 - Orono Land Trust - 7.7 miles


Total MTB miles = 136.06 miles


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Liking the road bike since I got it a few weeks ago!

6/14: 32.04 miles
6/18: 50.47 miles
6/27: 17.05 miles
6/28: 34.06 miles

133.62 miles so far, and itching for more ASAP!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 104.8*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36
06/07 - Rez - 10.82
06/08 - Nass - 8.94
06/11 - Trumbull - 5.18
06/15 - WH Rez - 11.57
06/19 - Nass - 11.72
06/19 - White Memorial - 2.25
06/21 - Trumbull - 10.59
06/27 - White Memorial - 8.86
06/28 - Trumbull - 11.78

Total - *189.33*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 115.11*
06/02 - Tyler Mill - 8.73
06/04 - Nass - 14.36
06/07 - Rez - 10.82
06/08 - Nass - 8.94
06/11 - Trumbull - 5.18
06/15 - WH Rez - 11.57
06/19 - Nass - 11.72
06/19 - White Memorial - 2.25
06/21 - Trumbull - 10.59
06/27 - White Memorial - 8.86
06/28 - Trumbull - 11.78
06/30 - Nass - 10.31

Total - *199.64*

Didn't quite make the 200 mile mark, but if you use a little creative rounding I got there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> *April - 22.38*
> 
> ...


Fail!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Fail!



Thanks pal... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Thanks pal... :smash:



I'll give you a .36 from one of my rides!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'll give you a .36 from one of my rides!



:beer:
(that's water in the mugs)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 1, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles
5/30 - Bradbury - 7.2 miles


6/6 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/8 - Bradbury - 7.53 miles
6/16 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/19 - Bradbury - 4.26 miles
6/20 - Bradbury - 9.13 miles
6/21 - FOMBA - 7.38 miles
6/22 - Orono/ Old Town Trails - 20.7 miles
6/27 - Bradbury - 8.73 miles
6/28 - Orono Land Trust - 7.7 miles

7/1 - Bradbury - 7.8 miles

Total MTB miles = 143.86 miles


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 115.11*

*July - 26.62*
07/03 - Nass - 6.96
07/05 - Trumbull - 8.63
07/07 - Nass - 11.03

Total - *226.26*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 115.11*

*July - 56.05*
07/03 - Nass - 6.96
07/05 - Trumbull - 8.63
07/07 - Nass - 11.03
07/10 - Nass - 12.25
07/12 - Trumbull - 6.86
07/14 - Huntington - 10.32

Total - *255.69*


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> *April - 22.38*
> 
> ...



400 by the end of the month?

I think you have more miles than me combining both my mtb and road miles:-D


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 400 by the end of the month?
> 
> I think you have more miles than me combining both my mtb and road miles:-D



Ha!  If I break 100 miles again this month I'll be happy!

Stop slicing your thumb open and ride your damn bikes already!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 31, 2011)

5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
5/14 - Bradbury - 7.81 miles
5/22 - Bradbury - 5.2 miles
5/26 - Bradbury - 8.1 miles
5/30 - Bradbury - 7.2 miles


6/6 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/8 - Bradbury - 7.53 miles
6/16 - Bradbury - 8.96 miles
6/19 - Bradbury - 4.26 miles
6/20 - Bradbury - 9.13 miles
6/21 - FOMBA - 7.38 miles
6/22 - Orono/ Old Town Trails - 20.7 miles
6/27 - Bradbury - 8.73 miles
6/28 - Orono Land Trust - 7.7 miles

7/1 - Bradbury - 7.8 miles
7/5 - UMaine Trails - 7.1 miles
7/27 - UMaine Trails - 10.13 miles
7/29 - Bradbury - 8.25 miles
7/30 - Augusta Nature Trails - 9.25 miles 

Total MTB miles = 178.59 miles


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> 5/1 - Bradbury - 7.28 miles
> 5/6 - Thorne's Head - 5 Miles
> 5/7 - Bradbury - 7.06 miles
> 5/13 - Bradbury - 5.07 miles
> ...



Looks like you're getting right back into the swing of things!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks like you're getting right back into the swing of things!



Indeed!!! Still a little skiddish to try stuff too tech-y for fear I screw the leg up BUT I am getting more adventurous with each day. Looking at starting August with a bang at KT Saturday. Gotta put on some miles this week to make sure I can handle it.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Indeed!!! Still a little skiddish to try stuff too tech-y for fear I screw the leg up BUT I am getting more adventurous with each day. Looking at starting August with a bang at KT Saturday. Gotta put on some miles this week to make sure I can handle it.




I'll be up there on Saturday! You headed over to the bike-n-brew in the afternoon?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 1, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> I'll be up there on Saturday! You headed over to the bike-n-brew in the afternoon?



Indeed!! Bringing a few friends from around up for their first experience and SO looking forward to the beer!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2011)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 22.38*

*May - 62.15*

*June - 115.11*

*July - 101.19*
07/03 - Nass - 6.96
07/05 - Trumbull - 8.63
07/07 - Nass - 11.03
07/10 - Nass - 12.25
07/12 - Trumbull - 6.86
07/14 - Huntington - 10.32
07/17 - Nass - 7.85
07/17 - White Memorial - 2.50
07/19 - Trumbull - 10.89
07/24 - WH Rez - 10.21
07/27 - Nass - 3.39
07/31 - Nass - 10.30

*August - 7.00*
08/02 - Nass - 7.00

Total - *307.83*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 14, 2011)

May - 52.72 miles

June - 83.35 miles

July- 42.53 miles (fail)

8/2 - UMaine Trails - 7.5 miles
8/9 - KT - 15 miles
8/9 - UMaine Trails - 12.08 miles
8/11 - UMaine - 10.8 miles
8/12 - Bradbury - 6.05 miles
8/13 - Bradbury - 7.84 miles
8/14 - Bradbury - 7.18

Total MTB miles = 245.04 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2011)

Mtb = 161.26
Road = 115.91

Hopefully I can start getting out a little more on the bikes. Goal for the season now is to get 200 miles on each. Still way short of the 514 miles last year on the mtb.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 18, 2011)

Just passed the 1000 mile mark on the MTB!  :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2011)

Broke 800 on the road bike this weekend. Still haven't managed to get a 50 mile ride in yet, that's my goal for the fall.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 18, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Just passed the 1000 mile mark on the MTB!  :beer:



Cheers guy!!!!  

This board has been so dead I was wondering if anyone else was still riding.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Just passed the 1000 mile mark on the MTB!  :beer:



Nice! :beer:

I've been slacking big time lately.  I told myself that I wasn't going to let my riding season fall to shit this fall (like has happened the last few years), but it has...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice! :beer:
> 
> I've been slacking big time lately.  I told myself that I wasn't going to let my riding season fall to shit this fall (like has happened the last few years), but it has...



All my riding recently has been on the road, have not had the time to get out much on the MTB. One really nice thing about the road bike is how quickly you can get out the door and bang out 20 plus miles when you are strapped for time. By the time I load up the truck and get to the nearest trail head (Robinson) and get suited up ready to ride, I am already 30 minutes into my road ride which is about 8 to 9 miles covered.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice! :beer:
> 
> I've been slacking big time lately.  I told myself that I wasn't going to let my riding season fall to shit this fall (like has happened the last few years), but it has...



Been riding on monday nights  with Grassi...welcome to join us!!   Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> *April - 22.38*
> 
> ...



I need to update this, but I think I only rode 2 or 3 times in September total... :?

Gotta get my ass back out there!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I need to update this, but I think I only rode 2 or 3 times in September total... :?
> 
> Gotta get my ass back out there!




Yes you do!!!! Been doing Tuesday night lights at Trumbull same time same place as usual. Come on down!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Yes you do!!!! Been doing Tuesday night lights at Trumbull same time same place as usual. Come on down!



Can't do tonight, but I hope to get back out soon!  I've got some shifting issues that need to be straightened out first too.. :?


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 3, 2011)

I finally joined the 1000 mile MTB club a couple weeks back.  http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/11/1000-miles-from-home.html

Truth be told, I'm hoping to extend my season well into November this year.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 27, 2011)

64 miles yesterday. this warm November allow me to get over the 4K level but still shy of last year due to all the rain this year.

2010 Road miles_____________ 2011 Road miles
February 0 miles_____________ February 24 miles
March 114 miles_____________ March 129 miles 
April 271 miles______________ April 360 miles
May 585 miles_______________May 582 miles
June 790 miles_______________June 668 miles
July 621 miles________________July 923 miles
August 657 miles_____________ August 472 miles
September 691 miles__________ Sept 572 miles
October 335 miles ____________ October 239 miles
November 238 miles___________ November 139 miles
2010 season total 4302 miles----- 2011 season total 4108 miles so far


----------



## mattm59 (Nov 30, 2011)

haven't ridden in awhile, I think last time was seeing powhunter and woodcore at Nass.Got a GPS mount so I quit getting...ummm... sidetracked out there, and haven't installed it yet. Damn trees fell down everywhere, next thing I know, I've got next years firewood cut to size, about 12 cords on top of this years 10. Started the end of the year panic at work as well, and worked 7 days a week for a month. Sure made Matt a dull boy...hoping this weather stays around awhile. Got to get my kid out to that trail past the soccer field, I know he'd love our usual loop followed by a ride down that one.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2011)

What kind of GPS do ya have...I have an etrex and already smashed the handlebar mount..Had to backtrack to find the green gps unit in the leaves....gonna try to fab a stronger one.......Rode up at Waldo SF on monday...great day, but possibly my last ride of the season

steveo


----------



## mattm59 (Dec 1, 2011)

I bought the mount for my gps-60, which is my favorite hand-held. Best lock on and toughest construction compared to my (r.i.p) micrologics, (r.i.p.) magellan,and  e-trex. I find the e-trex loses the signal quite often in the woods. I only bought it because I lost my 60 on my boat for 2 years, and wanted a back up for marine use. Hopefully the mount will hold up; I don't think I pound the trails with the same abandon you do, though I probably crash as hard uke:


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Ha ha...I doubt you saw woodcore and myself together...When ive ridden with him hes usually a mile ahead

steveo


----------



## mattm59 (Dec 1, 2011)

you're right. He was blasting some twisties, while I was pretending I wasn't lost. I think I met you by the fields and you gave me some beta on the trail out that way, which was appreciated.


----------

